

Merits of Lisp vs Python (2006) - gnosis
http://www.opensubscriber.com/message/python-list@python.org/5547743.html

======
jdale27
Not much to be learned here, except that Python programmers who don't have a
clue about Lisp will happily comment on it anyway. The Lisp programmers, on
the other hand, don't bother to discuss Python, but just treat this thread
like the joke / troll that it is.

